# Two cars pushed out of 18th storey from Marina Towers into Chicago River



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VtZ5e0FhL8


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

And remember kids, wear your seatbelts.


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

sweet, i hope that column is ok that was one hell of a blast.


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

CrazyCanuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VtZ5e0FhL8


that's Cool, but not if that was my car :lol:


----------



## Nicholas.Navarro (Jul 8, 2006)

Where they shooting a scene for a movie? If so what movie?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

It was for a car insurance commercial.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

LOL, Brilliant! :lol: 


That must've been hard to get permission to do that!


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

megatower said:


> that's Cool, but not if that was my car :lol:


You'd seriously really care if you drove a Cutlass Classic?


----------



## columbusguy20 (Jun 2, 2005)

I bet this was for a Nationwide Insurance commercial!


----------



## bnk (Mar 25, 2006)

It was for Allstate insurance Co. You can see it here

http://www.allstate.com/landingpages/GENADV_marinatowers_Q107.aspx

or you could wait for the superbowl commercials.


----------

